# 18 inch wheels / tyres 5X114.3 (Width / ET variable)



## Will32GTR (Sep 23, 2015)

After a spare set of 18 inch wheels nissan fitment 5x114.3

Will also consider square or staggered setups in 18inch with varying widths between 8.5 to 9.5j and varying offsets ET20-35.

Feel free to PM me with a price, location and what you've got available.


----------



## james309 (Jul 12, 2019)

I have some Advans i removed from my R32 ?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Will32GTR (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks - do you want to pop me a PM with the above info please!


----------



## james309 (Jul 12, 2019)

No problem, will do.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Will32GTR (Sep 23, 2015)

Up we go


----------

